
Ask HN: Why title of hot news in Reddit is longer than that in Hacker News? - github-cat
While reading hot tech news in www.pxlet.com, I find an interesting scenario where the title of hot news in Reddit is usually longer than that in Hacker News. Is this a coincidence? Or any reason behind it?
======
PaulHoule
I think Hacker News has a shorter max length.

The HN staff also rewrites titles in cases where a title is perceived as too
sensationalistic; even if the title in question is the original title of the
article!

